# Help Identify these plants



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a few plants I received in a package and was needing help identifying them. I have a pretty good idea of what they are but I wanted to make sure I was right.










1
2
3 Selaginella brownii 'Lacy Spikemoss'
4
5 Syngonium podophyllum White
6 Pellaea rotundifolia
7 Syngonium podophyllum Berry Allusion
8 Chamaedorea elegans
9
10
11
12


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

1, 10 are Adiantum sp.
3 Selaginella kraussina
We need a bigger photo of #4
5 Syng 'White Butterfly'
11 ?? On the tip of my tongue...
12 Humata or Davallia--does it have brown or white rhizomes?


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

#4 looks like Muehlenbeckia complexa.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

eLisborg said:


> #4 looks like Muehlenbeckia complexa.


Now that I see it, I concur

So we are down to 11 and 12, no?

11) Have to look this up--not an uncommon fern;
12) Light rhizomes: _Humata tyermanii _ 
Dark rhizomes: _Davallia trichomanioides_--gets much bigger, best grown as a basket plant.

My hunch is Humata.


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the help still looking for #11,#2, and #9


----------

